# ~SOLVED: dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for XXX...

## jorgeSallum

I've installed dnsmasq but when I try to start it I get this output: dnsmasq: failed to bind listening socket for xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx: Address already in use

My dnsmasq.conf is:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> dhcp-range=192.168.1.10,192.168.1.20,72h
> 
> 

 

And /etc/conf.d/dnsmasq:

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> DNSMASQ_OPTS="-i eth0"
> 
> 

 

And netstat -nr

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Destination     Gateway         Genmask         Flags   MSS Window  irtt Iface
> 
> XXX.XXX.XX.XX   0.0.0.0         255.255.255.255 UH        0 0          0 ppp0
> ...

 

Thanks you all for any help, 

J.Last edited by jorgeSallum on Mon Nov 05, 2007 6:36 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## dirtbag

use lsof (emerge it if its not already installed)

lsof -i udp:53

to find out what is binding to the DNS port.

-db

----------

## jorgeSallum

Thank you very much. I can't help the community posting something about the solution because I had this problem in jan 06, so... But that's very kind. Post solved.

----------

